# National Haunters Convention May 2-4, 2014



## Buttercup

Posting on behalf of my husband Michael and his business partner Rob - Buttercup aka Susan Bruner
Owner of www.TheThingsThatGoBumpInTheNight.com 
Vendor at www.HalloweenShow.com

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Dear HauntForum,

Now that the Halloween Season is over, and with all the recent convention talk (congratz to MHC on their sale), I am excited to announce a few recent changes and updates to the National Haunters Convention & Halloween Show.

We are excited to offer a special for this year of only $15 for a full three day pass to the show floor and kids 12 and under are 100% free! We support and encourage not only the Haunted House owners, but actors and staff to be able to easily attend.

We have rented an additional ALL new large private convention room. This area will be completely pitch black with an expanded haunted house in it....never before was this done! Experience a great environment for a show floor haunted house!

We have hired a Director of Entertainment this year, a professional magician, John Bundy (a.k.a. Wacky Dracky - www.WackyDracky.com). He has done huge professional shows for Six Flags Great Adventure in New Jersey, as well as everything from Trump Plaza in Atlantic City, to Ocean's Park in Hong Kong, China.

Finally, we have three LARGE Haunted House vendors signed up and confirmed, Creepy Collection, NightScream Studios, and Nevermore Productions....Nevermore Productions, our key Sponsor of the Costume Ball this year of the National Haunters Convention & Halloween Show and has already donated thousands of dollars in prizes. Our other two current main sponsors, Creepy Collection and NightScream Studios are planning on making huge splashes on the show floor. Look for more announcements soon.

Thanks again to everyone for their years of support, as we continue to grow and expand, for the Haunted House and Halloween Industry.

Sincerely,

Robert Kocher Hightower
National Haunters Convention & Halloween Show
www.HalloweenShow.com
Fright Times Magazine
www.FrightTimes.com
The Village of Darkness website design.


----------



## Buttercup

The National Haunters Convention is looking for more seminar speakers:

Do you have an extensive knowledge of horror / haunted house industry ?
Are you an SPFX expert ? Prop designer ? Set designer ? Acting coach ?

Interested parties - please email Michael at [email protected]
or his business partner Rob at [email protected]


----------



## Buttercup

*Make up war !*

Want to experience a FACE OFF like event LIVE? 
http://www.halloweenshow.com/makeup.htm
May 2-4, 2014 CONTESTANT ENTRY NOW OPEN


----------



## Buttercup

*The bus challenge*

*The National Haunters Convention and Halloween Show is proud to announce THE BUS CHALLENGE. In an effort to encourage Haunt Owners to bring together their staff and volunteers in an atmosphere of the haunted attraction industry, we are officially issuing "The Bus Challege."

Any haunt that can stuff their bus with 30 or more people to come and experience The National Haunters Convention and Halloween Show May 2-4,2014. Free admission for all attendees on that bus. (We feel if a haunt owner is willing to spend the money to bring a bus, it's our responsibility as a convention to be as accomodating as possible.) It offers your staff the opportunity to take classes, see the latest in animatronics, props, costumes, masks and supplies as well as visit our new Pitch Black Zone. S and C Scarefactory is back again this year to show their stuff with a new INTERN program for all first year haunters or those who always wanted to volunteer and didn't quite know what was all involved. A great opportunity to spend some quality time together with your staff and their families while improving your haunts SCARE FACTOR.

Haunt owners MUST coordinate with the owners of the convention (Rob at [email protected] or Mike at [email protected]) prior to April 15th to be eligible for this program.

Be sure to share our new website with your staff to get them eager to tackle the 2014 haunt season:
http://www.HalloweenShow.com
*


----------



## Buttercup

NHC Class Schedule !

http://www.halloweenshow.com/classes-schedule.htm

Friday, 02 May
05:00A 05:00P HALLOWEEN UNIVERSITY ULTIMATE PACKAGE (FRIDAY, SATURDAY, SUNDAY CLASSES) [$100.00]

06:00A 06:00P HALLOWEEN UNIVERSITY FRIDAY PACKAGE [$75.00]

07:00A 04:00P HALLOWEEN UNIVERSITY- 3 CLASS PACKAGE [$50.00]

09:00A 12:00P DESIGN AND DETAIL WORKSHOP [$75.00]

09:00A 10:00A GETTING IT WRITE: CREATING THE STORY BEHIND YOUR HAUNTED ATTRACTION [$20.00]

09:00A 10:00A AMUSEMENT SAFETY INSPECTOR CLASSES PRESENTED BY THE PA DEPARTMENT OF AGRICULTURE [$0.00]

09:00A 12:00P HAUNT INTERNSHIP PROGRAM [$20.00]

09:00A 10:00A STARTING YOUR OWN GHOST TOUR COMPANY [$20.00]

10:30A 11:30A FOAM PUMPKIN CARVING DEMONSTRATION [$20.00]

10:30A 11:30A BUILDING YOUR OWN MAKEUP KIT [$20.00]

12:00P 01:00P HAUNTED MUSIC 101 [$20.00]

12:00P 01:00P VAPOR: AN IN-DEPTH CHARACTER STUDY [$20.00]

01:30P 02:30P HALLOWEEN FUNDRAISING FOR NON-PROFITS [$20.00]

01:30P 02:30P QUICK MAKEUP AND HAIR TO ENHANCE THE SCARE [$20.00]

03:00P 05:00P PAINTING MULTI-DIMENSIONAL SURFACES CLINIC [$30.00]

03:00P 04:00P SO YOU WANT TO RUN A SUCCESSFUL HAUNTED HOUSE? [$20.00]

03:00P 04:00P WORKING WITH RETAIL PROPERTIES [$20.00]

04:30P 05:30P HAUNTS: THE HUMAN ELEMENT [$20.00]

04:30P 05:30P INTRODUCTION TO MOLD MAKING AND CASTING [$20.00]

06:00P 07:00P FOAM CARVING AND ASSEMBLY DEMONSTRATION [$20.00]

Saturday, 03 May
06:00A 06:00P HALLOWEEN UNIVERSITY SATURDAY PACKAGE [$75.00]

08:00A 07:00P HALLOWEEN UNIVERSITY- 3 CLASS PACKAGE-SAT [$50.00]

09:00A 10:00A PUT DOWN THE SPRAY BOTTLE: QUICK DISTRESSING TIPS TO SEPARATE YOU FROM THE DRIPS [$20.00]

09:00A 10:30A COATING AND PRESERVING CARVED FOAM SCULPTURES [$20.00]

09:00A 10:00A PLAYING WITH FIRE: INCORPORATING FIRE EFFECTS INTO YOUR SHOW MORE SAFELY [$20.00]

10:30A 11:30A FRESH MEAT! WHIPLASH'S THOUGHTS ON NEW STAFF INTERVIEWING AND TRAINING [$20.00]

10:30A 11:30A DON'T SETTLE ON A BARE-BONES SKELETON (CRAZY-EASY SKELETON CORPSING) [$20.00]

12:00P 01:00P THEATRICAL MAKEUP TECHNIQUES FOR OLD AGE AND VAMPIRIC FACES [$20.00]

12:00P 01:00P CARE AND FEEDING OF A YEAR-ROUND HAUNTED ATTRACTION [$20.00]

01:00P 04:00P SEANCE WORKSHOP [$75.00]

01:30P 02:30P HISTORICAL AND FANTASY COSTUMING FOR HAUNTERS [$20.00]

01:30P 02:30P UPGRADING YOUR HOME HAUNT: THINKING OUTSIDE THE BOX [$20.00]

03:00P 04:00P CHEAP SCARES THAT WON'T FRIGHTEN YOUR WALLET! [$20.00]

03:00P 04:00P CREATING AN OUTDOOR HAUNT: HOW WE DO THAT [$20.00]

Sunday, 04 May
06:00A 06:00P HALLOWEEN UNIVERSITY SUNDAY PACKAGE [$40.00]

10:00A 11:00A QUICK AND EASY WITCH'S POISON BOTTLE (SPECIAL MAKE-AND-TAKE SEMINAR) [$20.00]

10:00A 11:00A GONZO MARKETING [$20.00]

10:00A 01:00P HANDS-ON WITH SMOOTH ON: A SPECIAL MAKE AND TAKE with Rick Higgins of Smooth-On [$40.00]

11:30A 12:30P BASIC GHOUL AND OTHER NON-HUMAN FACES [$20.00]

11:30A 12:30P TURNING MICE INTO MONSTERS: WORKING WITH BEGINNING ACTORS [$20.00]

01:00P 02:00P WIZARDING 101 WITH PROFESSOR SCRYE [$20.00]

01:00P 02:00P WALKING TALL(ER): STILT WALKING SESSION [$20.00]


----------



## Buttercup

My first ever interview !!!

BIG SCARY SHOW 50th episode


----------



## Buttercup

*National Haunters Convention: Discounted Tour Thanks to DOW Chemical Sponsorship !*

Hey everyone, Susan Bruner here (Things That Go Bump In The Night) just wanting everyone to know that Michael and Rob have been working so hard to make sure this years convention is something to remember. Their vendor list is huge (They have up to over 50 vendors so far and counting, going to be a very crowded year) and they have also been trying to find sponsors left and right to reduce prices. They knocked the ticket price down to $15 because of this.

Personally, the fact that SOME conventions charge over $50 is downright criminal, Michael tells me the numbers involved, and for any convention to charge anyone over $30 a person for an entire weekend is just simply gouging them for money. Something for you to keep in mind.

Anyway, the real reason I'm posting - huge sponsorship news ! (See below)

**Sponsorship News!** TOUR PRICE AFTER SPONSORSHIP: $99.99

We are very happy to announce that we got a sponsorship from DOW Chemical Company to help reduce the overall cost of the tour and we are VERY pleased to be able to offer this years tour at only $99.99 as Dow wanted to do what they could to get the tour price under $100 for us.

IT IS NOW CHEAPER TO TAKE THE TOUR WITH US THAN TO DRIVE YOURSELF THIS OCTOBER !!

A huge THANK YOU to DOW Chemical and this is your chance to take advantage of a very inexpensive Haunt Tour this year.

http://www2.nationalhauntersconvention.com/Product.aspx?id=HauntTour

Remember at Halloween time, you can make great stuff with GREAT STUFF from DOW Chemical Company !


----------



## Hauntiholik

Please update this thread with your NHC updates rather than creating new threads. Thank you.


----------



## Buttercup

*Sorry Hauntiholik !*

Sorry! This is what happens, Michael turns to me and says "post this everywhere" and so I post everywhere. Some forums have different rules and it's all just so many eggs to juggle.

Oh, and a huge vendor update too. I'm pretty sure we're going to be 100% sold out, which is a first.

http://www.halloweenshow.com/vendors.htm


----------



## Buttercup

VENDOR FLOOR OFFICIALLY 100% SOLD OUT !
National Halloween, Horror, Haunted House and Hearse Convention
May 2-4, 2014 Greater Philadelphia Expo Center
www.HalloweenShow.com

Well, this is a first for our convention, our vendor floor is officially sold out,
(With a month to go till our con too, a tribute to those vendors that signed up early.)
The VENDOR SHOW FLOOR is now closed! 
- Thank you to our 2014 Vendors for making this a SOLD OUT Show floor.
All Table Locations have been gone for weeks
All 'Light' Main Show Floor Areas are gone 100% as well.
There is still some --POTENTIAL-- booth spaces in the Pitch Black Area subject to approval. If you are still wanting to be part of this incredible year, please email [email protected]
to get on a waiting list in case of cancellations.

Can't wait to see you there !

I Remembered to post it on the same thread, two points for me ! - Buttercup


----------



## Buttercup

NHC CLASS UPDATE: Registration for all Workshops (classes costing more than $20.00) and the Haunt Internship closes at 5:00 PM EDT on Friday April 25. 
Registration for all Seminars (Free and $20.00 classes except for Haunt Internship) will remain open, including registration at the door. This includes the 3-Pack, Whole Day Pack, and Ultimate Class Pack. Remember that only the $20.00 classes (except for the Haunt Internship) are included in the above packages.
Please feel free to share this post on other pages.
Professor Scrye
Headmonster, Halloween University
http://www2.nationalhauntersconvention.com/classschedule.aspx


----------



## Buttercup

In Justin's workshop, you will receive and paint a custom cast piece made by Justin himself (value of $40.00 for a $30.00 Class!). The skills learned apply to a variety of painting/detailing scenarios. Registrations close on Friday 4/25 at 5:00 PM EDT.
NOTE:We are fixing links for Justin Shifflett on the linked page. In the nicetime, please visit Dark Zealot Studios on FB for more info!
Please share elsewhere.
http://www2.nationalhauntersconvention.com/Class.aspx?id=JS01


----------



## Xanthyrella

*National Haunter's Convention Friends and Family Pack!*

A reminder - the National Halloween Show and Haunter's Convention is coming up 5-2 to 5-4 at the Greater Expo Center in Oaks, PA. Kids under 12 are FREE!

A show floor entrance ticket is $15.00. However, ONLINE ONLY, there is a friends and family discount for $40.00 for four adults.

We are excited to announce this year our Hearse Show, and new Haunted House in the Pitch Black Zone. We expect the presence of the press, and there will be live entertainment all weekend long on the showfloor. We have an Egyptian themed costume ball, and a vendor trade show with both Halloween and haunted house vendors.

It is a show you don't want to miss! See you at the show. www.halloweenshow.com


----------



## Buttercup

Classes are filling up fast, SIGN UP NOW !

MOLD IT...CAST IT...PAINT IT
Halloween University provides students the opportunity to learn the skills to make and finish props. See below for the specific course offerings.

INTRODUCTION TO MOLD MAKING AND CASTING is only $20.00 or is available as a part of any of the combined class packages:
http://www2.nationalhauntersconvention.com/Class.aspx?id=RH01

PAINTING MULTIDIMENSIONAL SURFACES CLINIC is only $30.00 and participants get to take home a custom-cast resin piece valued at $40.00 as well as all of the hands-on knowledge learned in this class:
http://www2.nationalhauntersconvention.com/Class.aspx?id=JS01

PUT DOWN THE SPRAY BOTTLE: QUICK DISTRESSING TIPS TO SEPARATE YOU FROM THE DRIPS is only $20.00 or is available as a part of any of the combined class packages. It will teach detail techniques quickly applied to surfaces and props to give them a scarier repurpose:
http://www2.nationalhauntersconvention.com/Class.aspx?id=JB02

HANDS-ON WITH SMOOTH-ON: A SPECIAL MAKE AND TAKE teaches you the step-by-step basics of molding and casting. Participants get to take their work home with them! This workshop is only $40.00 and is almost sold out:
http://www2.nationalhauntersconvention.com/Class.aspx?id=RH02


----------



## stagehand1975

*who is going to national haunters convention this weekend*

I remember a post in the past for this but haven't seen it or can't find it this year, so this may be it. Who is going to The National Haunters Convention this weekend.

Usually there is time picked out for everyone to meet somewhere and say hi in person. Last year a group photo was taken and posted, I missed that by about 15 minutes.

If anyone wants to make plans I am open for Saturday. If plans have been made then point to to the right post.


----------



## S L A M

I'd love to go but it's about a 6hr drive for me. Hopefully next year!


----------



## Death's Door

Me, Grimghost, Weeping Angel, Devil, and a few others from the Jersey Devils Make & Take Group will be there on Saturday.


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom

I'm going with my kids on Saturday.


----------

